# "Well??? Help me."



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Just a quick, funny story. Picked up at KFC this afternoon. The order included drinks. The woman behind the counter pours the first drink, and she is trying to put it in one of the those mashed paper/cardboard drink holders. She tries once, and knocks the drink over. She tries again, and knocks the drink over again. (Thank goodness for those sealed lids.) After she knocked it over the second time, she looks at me in an irritated way and goes, "Well? Help me." I did nothing and said nothing, but in my head I was thinking, "Help you put one drink in a drink holder? How many people should this take?"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m scared for our country’s future when the young workers can’t even put drinks in the drink holder.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Sounds like she may have a drinking problem.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Her: "Well? Help me.". 

Me: "You should find a job that you can be good at".


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> Her: "Well? Help me.".
> 
> Me: "You should find a job that you can be good at".


I tried to find a short clip of Bob training Mr. Business to knock over the spice jar, but I failed. This was all I could find. Way longer than what I wanted.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If it helps me to get out of the restaurant faster, I would.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Just a quick, funny story. Picked up at KFC this afternoon. The order included drinks. The woman behind the counter pours the first drink, and she is trying to put it in one of the those mashed paper/cardboard drink holders. She tries once, and knocks the drink over. She tries again, and knocks the drink over again. (Thank goodness for those sealed lids.) After she knocked it over the second time, she looks at me in an irritated way and goes, "Well? Help me." I did nothing and said nothing, but in my head I was thinking, "Help you put one drink in a drink holder? How many people should this take?"


LOL, at least they were trying to give you a filled drink in a tray! Unlike the places that give you empty cups so you can fill them up yourself and have to ask them for a tray! Why do you need a tray? Uhhhh maybe so I can carry 4 drinks and 2 bags?


----------

